# MS Project Viewer, free



## dwarnimont (Jul 19, 2012)

Can you recommend a MS Project 2010 viewer (free) to be used for an audience w/o the MS application?


----------



## Amnesiac (Jul 23, 2012)

Try http://amiproject.com/


----------



## tiberiug (Sep 17, 2012)

Try the Light version of MOOS Project Viewer: http://www.free-project-viewer.com/


----------

